# AAS discontinued the TASSMAN 4???



## Erick - BVA (Nov 30, 2017)

Alright, so this is one of those "synths" (quotations because it seems to be more than that) that I wanted to get some time down the road. Now, will it ever be possible?
I'm afraid if a transfer sale was possible, who would let go of it? Since they wouldn't be sure they'd be able to get another copy if they regretted it. It seems like a gem that people probably wouldn't want to get rid of. So it's even worse than Alchemy, because at least if I wanted it that bad I could switch to MAC....yeah. 
I almost picked it up back when it as 99$. I know it's flawed and all (not updated for some time?). Oh well...


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 30, 2017)

I bet if you emailed the developer at AAS via their support, you could work something out.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Nov 30, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> I bet if you emailed the developer at AAS via their support, you could work something out.



Good idea, I'll try that first!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Dec 1, 2017)

They told me you can still buy it!  
Here's a link for anyone interested. Only 99 bucks right now. https://www.applied-acoustics.com/tassman-4/faq/#faq
Maybe I'll have some money for Christmas to be able to get it...here's to hoping. Come on Santa!


----------



## wst3 (Dec 1, 2017)

you beat me to the punch! You can still purchase a copy, but it is unsupported. Which applies to all of us<G>!

I first tripped over Tassman when a lite version was bundled with an early version of Sonar. It was a CPU GLUTTON! Read that as virtually unusable on my system at the time. A handful of (admittedly very cool) factory patches would play without problems. Oh well! Pretty sure that was V1, but don't hold me to it.

Technology progresses, I got a faster machine, and received an offer to upgrade to V2 at a very reasonable price, and I remembered I liked it, so I jumped. And now it was usable. I could still create patches that crushed my computer, but most of the things I tried worked. Along came versions 3 & 4 and I upgraded (gratefully) each time. And each time it became gentler on the CPU, easier to use, and it is probably my imagination, but some of the modules sounded better too. Oh, yeah, and I became more handsome!

I don't use it all the time, programming it remains a small challenge. But the sounds are wonderful, and it gets dragged into projects often enough that I've never regretted the purchase or the upgrades.

I do wish they'd keep up with development - but it is quite useful in the current state.

Anyone curious should listen to some demos and consider it an investment you'll never need to update<G>!


----------

